# Huge pile of Calaverite/Telluride



## patraney (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a friend that owns a gold mine in Colorado. Yesterday we were exploring and found a 60 foot high x 150 foot wide pile of Calaverite /Telluride. ...this stuff is rare...the old miners couldn't figure out how to get the gold out of it so they just piled it up.... My buddy is going to put on market soon... would anyone like some at below market prices. .. let me know.....thanks.


----------



## galenrog (Sep 19, 2016)

What do the assays show?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 19, 2016)

patraney said:


> would anyone like some at below market prices.


What is the market price, and what are you selling it for at below market price?

Dave


----------



## patraney (Sep 25, 2016)

The assay is being done now will have results in a week or so..... we believe the platinum content to be high as well.....as far as selling below market... it will be above gold weight price...just thought we would give a deal to collectors since we have so much of it....you can pay full price if it makes you feel better.....


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 25, 2016)

I think he meant, How are you determining what msrket price is... On a rock.


----------



## patraney (Sep 26, 2016)

Not sure I guess by weight.... like I said I am new to this..... My buddy that owns the mine will know once we get the assay back.... I will post the results the day I get them..... thanks for you guys help..... I'm sure I will have tons of questions in the future and in return I will sell any of you guys specimens at greatly reduced prices....Thanks again....


----------



## nickvc (Sep 27, 2016)

Reminds me of years ago when I was helping my elder brother out on the markets, we sold pet rocks, it was a stone in some hay in a cardboard box with some holes in and we sold hundreds of them :shock:


----------

